# Lost: 2 rock stars between BV and saguache: yellow medium and orange small



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry to hear that. good luck searching, hopefully it's not snowing as hard down there as it is in BV. tell Katie happy birthday!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Bummer!


----------

